# Fry safe filter?



## jr.masterbreeder (Oct 6, 2007)

does anyone have any ideas on a "fry safe" filter? I need one for my Flame tetra fry once i get some...


----------



## jbean006 (Feb 14, 2008)

im not sure about safe filter but at your pet store you can get a fry holding net that hangs on the side of your tank the fry can swim in there to stay safe and the larger fish wont eat them


----------

